# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل در کنکور همراه با کارنامه

## koenigsegg

سلام دوستان معدل براتون مهمه؟
این دوست ما از منطقه 3 معدل کتبی اش 11/79 هست و رتبه اش شده 10011اما طبق تخمین رتبه من حساب کردم اگر این اقا معدل کتبیش 17.5به بالا بود رتبه اش زیر5000میشد(تجربی)(منطقه3)
اینم لینکشمشاهده کارنامه سراسری
فقط افرادی میتونن وارد این لینک شن که در ازمون های گزینه دو شرکت کرده باشند
اینم شات برای کسایی که نمیتونن وارد لینک شن.............فقط دوستان چن تا تاپیک دیگه دیدم که شات کارو دستکاری کرده بودن ولی این درسه اگر هم شک کردین لینکو گذاشتم
فقط بگم بدبخت شدیم رفت............................................  ..

فقط شرمنده دوستان اگه همه صفحه رو باهم شات میگرفتم بی کیفیت در میومد  هر دو شات مال همون کارنامست................ممنون از شما

----------


## soker

> سلام دوستان معدل براتون مهمه؟
> این دوست ما از منطقه 3 معدل کتبی اش 11/79 هست و رتبه اش شده 10011اما طبق تخمین رتبه من حساب کردم اگر این اقا معدل کتبیش 17.5به بالا بود رتبه اش زیر5000میشد(تجربی)(منطقه3)
> اینم لینکشمشاهده کارنامه سراسری
> فقط افرادی میتونن وارد این لینک شن که در ازمون های گزینه دو شرکت کرده باشند
> اینم شات برای کسایی که نمیتونن وارد لینک شن.............فقط دوستان چن تا تاپیک دیگه دیدم که شات کارو دستکاری کرده بودن ولی این درسه اگر هم شک کردین لینکو گذاشتم
> فقط بگم بدبخت شدیم رفت............................................  ..
> 
> فقط شرمنده دوستان اگه همه صفحه رو باهم شات میگرفتم بی کیفیت در میومد  هر دو شات مال همون کارنامست................ممنون از شما


بیشتر این کارنامه ها دروغ هستن!!!

زیاد اعتماد نکنید!

----------


## marsad

بنظر من این آقا اگ معدلشم خیلی بد نبود، بازم 5 هزار نمیشد
چون درس سفید داره

----------


## artim

طبق تخمین رتبه شما؟؟
از سال 93 به بعد که تاثیر مثبت و منفی داره هیچ شخصی حتی بهترین مشاوران نمیتونن تاثیر مثبت یا منفی درسی رو در کنکور اعمال کنن فقط سازمان سنجش میتونه
پس این حرفی که اگر معدل 17 بود 5 هزار میشد بی اساس هست و هیچ اعتباری نداره

----------


## *Yousef*

ایشون حتی اگه معدلش 20 هم بود تازه رتبش می شد زیر 5 هزار! خوب بله معدل 20 کجا 11 کجا!
ولی بحث اصلی کارنامه ای ایشون اینه که هیچ درسی رو غیر از حدوداً زیست و دینی خوب نزده و با توجه به معدلش هیچ حقی بنظرم ضایع نشده, رتبه ی خوبی هم آورده تازه:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (2): به نسبت درصدا و معدلش)

----------


## koenigsegg

> بیشتر این کارنامه ها دروغ هستن!!!
> 
> زیاد اعتماد نکنید!


اعتماد چی اغا ایننو از گزینه 2 گرفتم

----------


## koenigsegg

> طبق تخمین رتبه شما؟؟
> از سال 93 به بعد که تاثیر مثبت و منفی داره هیچ شخصی حتی بهترین مشاوران نمیتونن تاثیر مثبت یا منفی درسی رو در کنکور اعمال کنن فقط سازمان سنجش میتونه
> پس این حرفی که اگر معدل 17 بود 5 هزار میشد بی اساس هست و هیچ اعتباری نداره


اخه داداش من من که نگفتم من تخمین میزنم برو این درصدارو تو کانون وارد کن بعد بیا نظرتو بنویس

----------


## koenigsegg

> ایشون حتی اگه معدلش 20 هم بود تازه رتبش می شد زیر 5 هزار! خوب بله معدل 20 کجا 11 کجا!
> ولی بحث اصلی کارنامه ای ایشون اینه که هیچ درسی رو غیر از حدوداً زیست و دینی خوب نزده و با توجه به معدلش هیچ حقی بنظرم ضایع نشده, رتبه ی خوبی هم آورده تازه:yahoo (4)به نسبت درصدا و معدلش)


اخه داداش این حقه که بخاطر یکسال از5000بیاد به10000بعدشم دیگه نمیتونه دیپلم دوباره بگیره و اینجاس که حقش ضایع میشه وجاشو به کسی میده که لایق رتبه زیر5000نیس در ضمن بامعدل بالا ی 17.5میتونه زیر 5000بیاره    یه سر به کانون بزن برت روشن میشه

----------


## artim

> اخه داداش من من که نگفتم من تخمین میزنم برو این درصدارو تو کانون وارد کن بعد بیا نظرتو بنویس


تو کانون گفته که تاثیر معدل لحاظ نیست تو تخمین رتبه اش شما توی پستت نوشتی اگه معدل 17 بود زیر 5000 میشد
چطور ممکنه این حرف شما وقتی تاثیر مثبت و منفی دست سنجشه و فقط اون میتونه اعمال کنه چطور میتونی بگی اگه 17 بود معدلش مبشد 5000؟
نکته دوم هر معدل 17 ای که به یک نسبت رتبه رو بالا نمیبره ممکنه یکی معدلش 17 باشه اما مثلا شیمی 10 گرفته باشه ضریب شیمی 3 هست برای تجربی پس تاثیر منفیش بیشتره یکی دیگه ام معدلش 17 هست اما فقط دو درس عمومی رو کم گرفته که ضرایبشون تو کنکور پایین تر هست
پست شما کاملا رد میشه

----------


## koenigsegg

> تو کانون گفته که تاثیر معدل لحاظ نیست تو تخمین رتبه اش شما توی پستت نوشتی اگه معدل 17 بود زیر 5000 میشد
> چطور ممکنه این حرف شما وقتی تاثیر مثبت و منفی دست سنجشه و فقط اون میتونه اعمال کنه چطور میتونی بگی اگه 17 بود معدلش مبشد 5000؟
> نکته دوم هر معدل 17 ای که به یک نسبت رتبه رو بالا نمیبره ممکنه یکی معدلش 17 باشه اما مثلا شیمی 10 گرفته باشه ضریب شیمی 3 هست برای تجربی پس تاثیر منفیش بیشتره یکی دیگه ام معدلش 17 هست اما فقط دو درس عمومی رو کم گرفته که ضرایبشون تو کنکور پایین تر هست
> پست شما کاملا رد میشه


اغا جون باس اون هفده ونیم رو به مبنای 25درصد سوابق تحصیلی ببری و باتوجه به درصد های این اقا در صد های جدید بدست امده رو تو کانون وارد کنی ..................................اره داداش من

----------


## artim

> اغا جون باس اون هفده ونیم رو به مبنای 25درصد سوابق تحصیلی ببری و باتوجه به درصد های این اقا در صد های جدید بدست امده رو تو کانون وارد کنی ..................................اره داداش من


انگار شما در جریان تاثیر مثبت و منفی نیسی اون زمان که با فرمول میشد تاثیر معدل رو حساب کرد تموم شده
الان معدل هر درس رو بر حسب تراز و عواملی دیگه سنجش حساب میکنه و توی درصد هر درس کنکور تاثیر مثبت و منفیشو لحاظ میکنه
یه سرچ کنی میفهمی.خود سنجش ام گفته فقط سنجش میتونه محاسبه کنه تاثیر رو

----------


## *Yousef*

ایشون اگه واقعاً دنبال هدفش بود هم خدا نمی خواست هم خرما که! شما میگی برای یک سال! من می گم برای دو سال نه یک سال! ایشون حتی کنکورشم درست نخونده, اگه واقعاً دنبال هدفش بود زبان رو 0 نمی زد, هیچ درسی غیر از زیست و دینی بالای 50 نداره! خب نه معدل داره نه درصد!

----------


## djamin

اقا من کاری ندارم خدایی من واسه کنکور فنی و حرفه ای اص دروس عمومی نخوندم و رفتم کنکور:yahoo (4):فقط تخصصی اونم تو تابستان.والا به خدا فکرکنم فقط واسه اینکه عمومی خوب زدم روزانه قبول شدم :Yahoo (76): این دیگه کیه.میگم بامعدل11هم دانشگاه قبول میشن؟؟:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## koenigsegg

> انگار شما در جریان تاثیر مثبت و منفی نیسی اون زمان که با فرمول میشد تاثیر معدل رو حساب کرد تموم شده
> الان معدل هر درس رو بر حسب تراز و عواملی دیگه سنجش حساب میکنه و توی درصد هر درس کنکور تاثیر مثبت و منفیشو لحاظ میکنه
> یه سرچ کنی میفهمی.خود سنجش ام گفته فقط سنجش میتونه محاسبه کنه تاثیر رو


عزیز من  :Yahoo (5): تاثیر مستقیمه کاری به مثبت ومنفی نداره اون سوابق هم نمره اکتسابی داره و لحاظ میشه لطفا سطحی نگر نباش و دیگه همینطوری نقل قول نکن داداش من    ممنون از شما

----------


## amiredge

> اقا من کاری ندارم خدایی من واسه کنکور فنی و حرفه ای اص دروس عمومی نخوندم و رفتم کنکور:yahoo (4):فقط تخصصی اونم تو تابستان.والا به خدا فکرکنم فقط واسه اینکه عمومی خوب زدم روزانه قبول شدماین دیگه کیه.میگم بامعدل11هم دانشگاه قبول میشن؟؟:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):


کنکور فنی رو با تجربی مقایسه نکن.چون پسر خاله خود من با معدل 12 و فقط 23 درصد دین و زندگی و بقیه دروس صفر ، معماری نقشه کشی دانشکده روزانه امیر کبیر اراک قبول شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> عزیز من تاثیر مستقیمه کاری به مثبت ومنفی نداره اون سوابق هم نمره اکتسابی داره و لحاظ میشه لطفا سطحی نگر نباش و دیگه همینطوری نقل قول نکن داداش من    ممنون از شما


همه بدبختی سر تاثیر مثبت و منفیه شما میای میگی تاثیر مستقیمه کاری به مثبت و منفی نداره؟
داری شما اطلاعات اشتباه میدی

----------


## koenigsegg

> همه بدبختی سر تاثیر مثبت و منفیه شما میای میگی تاثیر مستقیمه کاری به مثبت و منفی نداره؟
> داری شما اطلاعات اشتباه میدی


جان من دیگه ول کن خب همهون که مستقیمه معلوم میکنه که رتبتو کاهش داده یا افزایش   جان من جان خودت ول کن الکی نقل قول نکن :Yahoo (23):

----------


## djamin

> کنکور فنی رو با تجربی مقایسه نکن.چون پسر خاله خود من با معدل 12 و فقط 23 درصد دین و زندگی و بقیه دروس صفر ، معماری نقشه کشی دانشکده روزانه امیر کبیر اراک قبول شد


چشم مقایسه نمیکنیم.به هرحال اسمش که کنکوره.دیگه معلومه بامعدل11اونم تجربی.هه.

----------


## artim

> جان من دیگه ول کن خب همهون که مستقیمه معلوم میکنه که رتبتو کاهش داده یا افزایش   جان من جان خودت ول کن الکی نقل قول نکن


کسی که خودشو به خواب زده رو نمیشه بیدار کرد

----------


## mpaarshin

من نمیدونم چرا یسری دوستان میگن که خب این درصداش پایین بوده باید رتبش این بشه و واسه کنکور زحمتی نکشیده
عاخه کنکور کجا امتحان نهایی کجا؟؟؟ چرا کسی که معدلش ۱۰ دیگه حقی نداره بره دانشگاه خوب مگه بار علمی امتحان نهایی چقدره؟؟؟
بعدش حالا ما بر فرض بگیریم تاثیر میزاره کار خوبیه اما هیچ راه جبرانی برای معدل نیست اینه که عذاب میده
ایشون قطعا حقش این نبوده و این تاثیر معدل ضایع کردن حق داوطلباست

----------


## koenigsegg

> من نمیدونم چرا یسری دوستان میگن که خب این درصداش پایین بوده باید رتبش این بشه و واسه کنکور زحمتی نکشیده
> عاخه کنکور کجا امتحان نهایی کجا؟؟؟ چرا کسی که معدلش ۱۰ نباید دیگه حقی نداره بره دانشگاه خوب مگه بار علمی امتحان نهایی چقدره؟؟؟
> بعدش حالا ما بر فرض بکیریم تاثیر میزاره کار خوبیه اما هیچ راه جبرانی برای معدل نیست اینه که عذاب میده
> ایشون قطعا حقش این نبوده و این تاثیر معدل ضایع کردن حق داوطلباست


دمت گرم داداش بالاخره یه ادم درس وحسابی پیدا شد

----------


## ..زهرا..

> بنظر من این آقا اگ معدلشم خیلی بد نبود، بازم 5 هزار نمیشد
> چون درس سفید داره


 یعنی درس سفید تاثیرش خیلی بده؟یعنی چی که درس سفیدداره شانسش کم میشه؟

----------


## Takfir

> یعنی درس سفید تاثیرش خیلی بده؟یعنی چی که درس سفیدداره شانسش کم میشه؟


نه! تو رشته ما خیلی پیش میاد ریاضی رو سفید میزارن! مثلِ زمینه تجربی ها

چند نفر رو دیدم که ریاضی یا زبان رو 0 گذاشتن و به تهران رسیدن اونم حقوق!

البته بقیه رو بالا زدن ها! مثلا عربی رو با زبان جبران کردن!

یا عربی رو با ریاضی!

یا بالعکس

----------


## venoos

هر کسی که مشکل داره با این قضیه باید کاری کنه
تا اخرین لحظه هم اگ درگیر این مسایل باشیم چیزی حل نمیشه
باید کاری کرد

----------


## koenigsegg

> هر کسی که مشکل داره با این قضیه باید کاری کنه
> تا اخرین لحظه هم اگ درگیر این مسایل باشیم چیزی حل نمیشه
> باید کاری کرد


اخه تو بگو چکووووووووووور کنیم؟

----------


## venoos

> اخه تو بگو چکووووووووووور کنیم؟


هر کاری کنیم بهتر از اینه که اینجا افسوس بخوریمباید اعتراض کنیم حداقل ما که فارق از تحصیلیم باید واسمون فرق داشته باشهنمیشه اینطورالان کسی ک با ی دیپلم دیگ کنکور میده شرایطش بهتر از ماستاین درسته؟!!!؟

----------


## Joker72

دوستان عزیز به هردلیلی معدلتون بد شده یا اونی نیست که خودتون میخواید...
ولی این دلیل نمیشه دست از تلاش بکشید...

----------


## hamede_21

سلام دوستان من دیپلم سال 89 هستم با معدل کتبی 10/33....ممکنه بگید اگه رتبم بدون اعمال معدل بشه 200 حالا با اعمال معدل این رتبه چقدر جابجا میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezaaa

اگه تو منطقه محروم باشی و معلمت بلد نباشه اسم خودشو بنویسه اون وقت این دردو میفهمی و لمس میکنی که په حقی ازت ضایع شده

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان من دیپلم سال 89 هستم با معدل کتبی 10/33....ممکنه بگید اگه رتبم بدون اعمال معدل بشه 200 حالا با اعمال معدل این رتبه چقدر جابجا میشه؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز هیچکس بجز سازمان سنجش از سال 93 به بعد نمیتونه تاثیر مثبت و منفی دروس رو در کنکور محاسبه کنه در ضمن معدل کتبی شما ملاک نیست نمرات کتبی شما ملاکه 
ممکنه یک درستون تاثیر مثبت بذاره یک درستون تاثیر منفی
بهترین راه حل اینه که برای کنکور بخونین و تست صحیح بیشتری بزنین تا اگه تاثیر منفی میذاره معدلتون با تست صحیح بیشتر جبران کنین

----------


## Saeed735

*والا هر کی یه چیز درباره ی این تاثیر معدل میگه*

----------


## milad475

سلام دوستان.من یه سوالی دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین.دوستانی که برای کنکور 94 دو تا دیپلم داشتند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دوم در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و دیپلم انسانی داره ایا میتونه با دیپلم انسانی اش در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه.

----------


## m.a_935267

سلام معدل اونقدر تاثیر نداره
من پارسال 93 رو همینجوری تفننی نوشتم زیست شیمی یادم نبود هیچی بعد دانشگاه 0 زدم!
دینی 17 درصد ادب و عرب 40 زبان 60 ریاضی 20 و فیزیک 40
کشوریم شد 30000!
معدل کتبی رشته ریاضی 16
اگه مثل امسال میخوندم حتما قبول بودم!

----------


## Orwell

نمیخوام کسی رو ناامید کنم و خداییش از اینکار خوشم نمیاد ! اما امروز یه کارنامه ای دیدم برق از سه فازم پرید ! 

توضیحی نمیدم خودتون ببینین :

*با تاثیر معدل :*



*بدون تاثیر معدل :*




پ.ن : بنظرتون معدلش چند بوده ؟! آخه تاثیر معدل تو رتبه های خوب بیشتر تاثیر خودشو میذاره تا رتبه های 5 رقمی !

----------


## simin11

> نمیخوام کسی رو ناامید کنم و خداییش از اینکار خوشم نمیاد ! اما امروز یه کارنامه ای دیدم برق از سه فازم پرید ! 
> 
> توضیحی نمیدم خودتون ببینین :
> 
> *با تاثیر معدل :*
> 
> 
> 
> *بدون تاثیر معدل :*
> ...


به نظر من معدلش 7-8 اینورا بوده.
ببینید شما مثلا معدلتون 15 باشه و دوستتون 19.هردو همه درساتونو 80 بزنید رتبه اون میشه 100 و رتبه شما در بدترین حالت میشه 300. دلیلش هم اینه که تفاوت تراز بین رتبه های عالی زیاده.ولی اگه شما و همون دوستتون همه درسا رو بزنین 20 اون ممکنه بشه 20000 و شما 30000.پس باید سعی کنید بالاتر بزنید.عملا نه رتبه 20000 به درد میخوره و نه 30000.
به هرحال چیزی تا کنکور نمونده.بهتره به جای دنبال تاثیر معدل بودن سعی کنید تا میتونید درصداتونو ببرید بالا.
خیلیا رو میشناسم که با معدلای بین 15-17 تونستن همین امسال رتبه های 3 و حتی 2 رقمی بیارن.

----------


## amirhossein 1376

> به نظر من معدلش 7-8 اینورا بوده.
> ببینید شما مثلا معدلتون 15 باشه و دوستتون 19.هردو همه درساتونو 80 بزنید رتبه اون میشه 100 و رتبه شما در بدترین حالت میشه 300. دلیلش هم اینه که تفاوت تراز بین رتبه های عالی زیاده.ولی اگه شما و همون دوستتون همه درسا رو بزنین 20 اون ممکنه بشه 20000 و شما 30000.پس باید سعی کنید بالاتر بزنید.عملا نه رتبه 20000 به درد میخوره و نه 30000.
> به هرحال چیزی تا کنکور نمونده.بهتره به جای دنبال تاثیر معدل بودن سعی کنید تا میتونید درصداتونو ببرید بالا.
> خیلیا رو میشناسم که با معدلای بین 15-17 تونستن همین امسال رتبه های 3 و حتی 2 رقمی بیارن.


دقیقا همینطوره تو تراز های بالا من دو نفر دوستم بودن که یکیشون شد 157 و اون یکی 257 و معدل دومی یه نمره کمتر بود
من حدودا اختلاف درصدا رو که دیدم(اولی ریاضی رو 10 درصد بالاتر زده بود و چندتا درصدم با اختلاف جزئی پایین تر)به این نتیجه رسیدم که این 1 نمره 10 20 نفر تاثیر داشته فوقش 40 نفر

----------


## _Rasul_

عزیز تو رتبه های بالای 10 هزار تاثیر معدل چشم گیره !
زیر 10 هزار کمه و زیر 1000 کلا خیلی خیلی کم تاثیر داره !
برو از اونایی که زیر 1000 هستن بزن و ببین !
درضمن کانون تخمین رتبش کم کم 7-8 درصد خطا رو داره توی هر درس !

----------


## Orwell

> عزیز تو رتبه های بالای 10 هزار تاثیر معدل چشم گیره !
> زیر 10 هزار کمه و زیر 1000 کلا خیلی خیلی کم تاثیر داره !
> برو از اونایی که زیر 1000 هستن بزن و ببین !
> درضمن کانون تخمین رتبش کم کم 7-8 درصد خطا رو داره توی هر درس !


با بعضی حرفاتون موافقم و با بعضیاشون مخالف. مثلا اینکه میگین کانون تخمین رتبش خطا داره موافقم. دلیلشم بارها تو تاپیکهای مختلف گفتم. 
اما اینکه میگین تاثیر معدل زیر 1000 خیلی کم تاثیر داره کاملا مخالفم ! شما هرچی به سمت رتبه های بهتر میای یدونه سوال و حتی نیم نمره کمبود امتحان نهایی خودشو بیشتر نشون میده. تاپیک های مشابه رو بررسی کنید که دوستان بخاطر معدل رتبشون مثلا بجای 2000 شده 4400 !
خانم نجفی ( رتبه 2 تجربی 93 ) تو همین انجمن اقرار کرده بود که تاثیر معدل واقعا چشمگیره ! 
بازم تو همین انجمن عکسها و تاپیکهاش وجود داره که آقا یا خانم x  بدون تاثیر معدل باید رتبش میشده 400 اما تاثیر معدل رتبشو حدود 550-600 کرده بود ( دقیقشو یادم نیست )
بازم میگم تو رتبه های ضعیف ( مثلا بالای 20 هزار ) تاثیر معدل زیاد به چشم نمیاد مگه اینکه یکی خیلی معدلش داغون باشه ( زیر 11-12 )

----------


## Demon Soul

> به نظر من معدلش 7-8 اینورا بوده.
> ببینید شما مثلا معدلتون 15 باشه و دوستتون 19.هردو همه درساتونو 80 بزنید رتبه اون میشه 100 و رتبه شما در بدترین حالت میشه 300. دلیلش هم اینه که تفاوت تراز بین رتبه های عالی زیاده.ولی اگه شما و همون دوستتون همه درسا رو بزنین 20 اون ممکنه بشه 20000 و شما 30000.پس باید سعی کنید بالاتر بزنید.عملا نه رتبه 20000 به درد میخوره و نه 30000.
> به هرحال چیزی تا کنکور نمونده.بهتره به جای دنبال تاثیر معدل بودن سعی کنید تا میتونید درصداتونو ببرید بالا.
> خیلیا رو میشناسم که با معدلای بین 15-17 تونستن همین امسال رتبه های 3 و حتی 2 رقمی بیارن.


یعنی میخوای بگی عملا اوردن رتبه های 2 و سه رقمی واسه کسایی که معدلشون بین 15-17 است دست نیافتنی یا خیلیی سخته ؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

چه معدلي براي نهايي خوبه كه ميتونه خيالمونو راحت كنه براي كنكور؟

بالاي 19 :Yahoo (50): 

بالاي 19.5  :Yahoo (112): 

بالاي 19.75  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Ali.psy

> چه معدلي براي نهايي خوبه كه ميتونه خيالمونو راحت كنه براي كنكور؟
> 
> بالاي 19
> 
> بالاي 19.5 
> 
> بالاي 19.75


شما تلاشتو بکن تا معدل کتبیت بالای19 باشه.

----------


## Demon Soul

> شما تلاشتو بکن تا معدل کتبیت بالای19 باشه.


خوب اگه نشد چی؟
تا چه معدلی تاثیر مثبت میزاره و تا چه معدلی تاثیر منفی؟ کسی اطلاع داره؟
مثلا 15 منفی حساب میشه یا مثبت؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Ali.psy

> خوب اگه نشد چی؟
> تا چه معدلی تاثیر مثبت میزاره و تا چه معدلی تاثیر منفی؟ کسی اطلاع داره؟
> مثلا 15 منفی حساب میشه یا مثبت؟


ایشون سومن وبا تلاش میتونن معدلشونو بالا بکشن.کلا اگه تاثیر معدل تو25 درصد بمونه بالای17 خوبه.نسبت به تراز دیگران در دروس تراز مثبت منفی اعمال میشه

----------


## Demon Soul

اهان! ترسیدم بابا یارو اومده جو میده میگه تاثیر منفی داره!پس فقط سرعت رشدش کمتره!

----------


## Ali.psy

> اهان! ترسیدم بابا یارو اومده جو میده میگه تاثیر منفی داره!پس فقط سرعت رشدش کمتره!


اگه درصداتون بالا باشه وضعیتتون به نسبت بهتر میشه

----------


## sadkakhki

تخمین رتبه کانون فوق العاده مزخرف و دروغه بابا
اگرم میخوای خوب باشه یه سری به گزینه 2 بزن اونجا بسنجش
.
مرسی

----------


## simin11

> یعنی میخوای بگی عملا اوردن رتبه های 2 و سه رقمی واسه کسایی که معدلشون بین 15-17 است دست نیافتنی یا خیلیی سخته ؟


نه اصلا اینطور نیست.منظور من اینه که هرچی بالاتر بزنی معدل کمتر رتبتو جا به جا میکنه.من خیلیارو میشناسم که امسال با معدل پایین رتبه های عالی آوردن.

----------


## Dayi javad

> به نظر من معدلش 7-8 اینورا بوده.
> ببینید شما مثلا معدلتون 15 باشه و دوستتون 19.هردو همه درساتونو 80 بزنید رتبه اون میشه 100 و رتبه شما در بدترین حالت میشه 300. دلیلش هم اینه که تفاوت تراز بین رتبه های عالی زیاده.ولی اگه شما و همون دوستتون همه درسا رو بزنین 20 اون ممکنه بشه 20000 و شما 30000.پس باید سعی کنید بالاتر بزنید.عملا نه رتبه 20000 به درد میخوره و نه 30000.
> به هرحال چیزی تا کنکور نمونده.بهتره به جای دنبال تاثیر معدل بودن سعی کنید تا میتونید درصداتونو ببرید بالا.
> خیلیا رو میشناسم که با معدلای بین 15-17 تونستن همین امسال رتبه های 3 و حتی 2 رقمی بیارن.


ایشون که کارنامشو گذاشتین درصداشم آنچنان خوب نیس !!کسی ک میخواد معدلش و جبران کنه باید این درصدارو از ذهنش دور کنه

----------


## farinaz.ahvazi

*عرض سلام و ادب به همه ی کنکوریای94.منم جز اون دست ازکسانی هستم که پشت کنکورم و خوب نیومدم جلو اما چند وقته کار خودمو شروع کردم و هدفم شاید کوچیک اما واسه من مهم و تلاش میخاد من هدفم قبولی در رشته ی اتاق عمل یا هوشبری اهواز هست.با تحقیقات زیاد و با صحبت با مشاوران برتر حتی رتبه های تک رقمی اومدم اطلاعاتی رو در اختیار شما بزارم که میدونم خبر دارید اما خودتونو زدید به غفلت.بحث همین تاثیر معدل و این حرفا دیگه که هرچی یه چی میگه من خودم معدلم12/56 هست خیلی بده میدونم اما باور کنید پارسال که نخونده بودم رتبم 50/000شد و کاملا حق بوده و انگاار ن انگار معدل اثر داشت همش حرفه که میلیون نفر جابجام میکنه و....بابا 75%کنکوره بگید خب پیش خودتون.پس این چیز کمی نیست حالا جریان اون %25چطور مثبت منفیشو حساب میکنن ببینید مثلا معدل من دوازده هست!قبول دارید نصف معدل بیستی هستم حالا یکم از نصف بیشترچون 10نیستم.پس ازون 25تا من نصفشو از دست میدم که این چیزی که از دست دادم میشه همون جریان تاثیر منفی و نصفو کسب میکنم به درصدم افزوده نمیشه!!!!! و بر روی تراز اثرشو میزارن که این میشه تاثیر مثبت!دیگه خواهشا دنبال این نباشید چطور حساب میشه فرمولش چیه و چون دیگه اینارو سنجش با سبک و روش خودشون انجام میدن هیچکسم خبر نداره....فقط بدونید وضعیت به این حالته جای هیچ ترسی نیس!!!یه نکته مهم اضاف کنم کسی که معدلش پایینه مث خودم فرضا میاد درصدا و رتبه ی یه نفر معدل17به بالا رو ملاک قرار میده خب حالا پیش خودش میگه درصداشو بزنم میشم مث رتبش اما تاثیر معدلم هست که ممکنه چند نفر جابجام گنه واسه اینکه جابجا نشی و دقیقا همون رتبه بشی تنها به درصدای فرد مورد نظرت 10% اضاف کن دقی میشی همون رتبه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!و دیگه هیچ تحقیق نکن بشین بچسب به درست خواهشا الکی هم فاز منفی ندید امیدوارم همگی به هدف هاتون برسید.ببخشید طول کشید اما خلاصه خواستم بگم که دوستان سنجش حق رو ضایع نکرده و کاملا درست داره برخورد میکنه اما این به تلاش ما برمیگرده نه بهونه های ما!!!!!*

----------


## Yek.Doost

والا چی بگم 
اراده شما تحسین بر انگیزه دوست اهوازی
اون حرف هایی هم که زدی درست  - ولی فکر کنم حرف خیلی جدی تر از این هاست
شما یه نگاه به لیست  خوده سنجش بزن - شماره 6 رو نگاه بکن -رتبش بدون تاثیر معدل شده 120 بوده - ولی با تاثیر معدلش شده شده 209
نمراتش هم خیلی بالان - دو تا هجده داره و یه هفده  
اونایی که با قرمز مشخص کردم تاثیر معدل به ضررشون بوده - و اونایی که با آبی مشخص کردم به نفعشون بوده
خیلی ساده میشه نتیجه گرفت که کسی که زیر 20 نمره بگیره بابت هر 25 صدمی که پایین تر بگیره  هی واسش منفی میخوره 
پیش به سوی دیپ مجدد

----------


## farinaz.ahvazi

کاملا درسته اما اگه دقت کردید منم گفتم تاثیر داده میشه بطور قطعی اما این بدین معنا نیست که کسی که معدل زیر15داره پس  همش منفی نه ایشون سهم مثبت رو هم میگیره!یه نکته ی جالب تر دیگه اینکه این رقابت سر معدل و تغییر در رتبه ها تنها برای معدل بالای 19 بوده و قطعا برای این شخصیت ها که رتبه های زیر 300 هستند حساسیت معدل بیشتر خواهد بود چون باید اختلاف رتبه لحاظ بشه.اشتباه نکنید من با قاطعیت و با وجدانی راست میگم که شخصیتی بوده پارسال با معدل 9/51به پزشکی و رتبه ی 1000رسیده!!!یادتون باشه حساسیت معدل برای تک رقمی و دو رقمی و زیر 300 شدن خیلی زیاده اما باز هم تصویر شما گویاست تغیر رتبه خیلی زیاد باشه 500 نفر حداکثر خواهد بود!

----------


## Yek.Doost

اینم درسته
ولی اون موقع فقط تاثیر مثبت داشته
الان تاتثیر منفی هم داره
----
خدا بخیر بکنه
توکل برخدا

----------

